# Various Craft Ideas



## Bonzi

Terra Cotta Pot Cow


----------



## Iceweasel

Too much pot.


----------



## Bonzi

It's funny I hate stuff like that.  Most women I know are REALLY into this stuff.
Especially living out here in the country - WOW!

Of course I have ZERO creativity, but I do think it's neat what people do.....


----------



## tyroneweaver

I used to have to milk a 120 head of my dad's holsteins everyday.


----------



## Bonzi

I think the hardest work I have ever done was yesterday (physically) - I would pay big money for a massage right about now!


----------



## Divine Wind

I'm making gun display boards for my Mosin Nagant and a blank firing 1911A1.  They're made from cedar picket fencing and used shell casings.  The Mosin-Nagant fires a 7.62X54mm round and I used those shell casings for the mount.  The .45 shell casings are too short for this, so I used 7.62x39mm shell casings for the 1911A1.   Once the epoxy dries, I'll spray the boards and casings with matte finish clear coat.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## anotherlife

Does painting tattoos on people count as arts and crafts?  Or even if just sticky tattoos?


----------



## anotherlife

Divine.Wind said:


> I'm making gun display boards for my Mosin Nagant and a blank firing 1911A1.  They're made from cedar picket fencing and used shell casings.  The Mosin-Nagant fires a 7.62X54mm round and I used those shell casings for the mount.  The .45 shell casings are too short for this, so I used 7.62x39mm shell casings for the 1911A1.   Once the epoxy dries, I'll spray the boards and casings with matte finish clear coat.


This is waaay cool.


----------



## Divine Wind

anotherlife said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making gun display boards for my Mosin Nagant and a blank firing 1911A1.  They're made from cedar picket fencing and used shell casings.  The Mosin-Nagant fires a 7.62X54mm round and I used those shell casings for the mount.  The .45 shell casings are too short for this, so I used 7.62x39mm shell casings for the 1911A1.   Once the epoxy dries, I'll spray the boards and casings with matte finish clear coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is waaay cool.
Click to expand...

I'd made a couple a few years ago for my Mameluke sword and a commemorative Ka-bar.  The 1911A1 will hang up there with them, the Mosin in another room where it will eventually be accompanied by a Yugo M48 Mauser.


----------



## Divine Wind

My current major "hobby"/retirement job is welding.  I'd like to specialize in aircraft TIG welding (home business only) but have spend most of the past 5+ years on stick and MIG welding.  One of my latest projects is a trailer (built from a derelict flatbed) for my wife's home business.  She likes pink so this will eventually be a pink camo trailer.  The "camo" will be brown and grey hearts over the pink frame.   The last picture is of the stencils I'm making.

What I have so far:













Behind the hearts you can see some squarish printouts.  I used similar stencils to paint my truck:


----------



## Divine Wind

Current status of my projects:

1) The gun displays are finished.









2) The trailer painting is coming along bit by bit:


----------

